# Model 3 basic questions for newbee



## starjets (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi guys,

I have been watching your show since day one and can't wait to see the next one .
I am a model 3 RH from France, and finally after more than 1000 days of wait, will receive my car in a few weeks from now.
Could you please expand on these subjects for European Viewers:

1. The meaning of " emergency braking " ( Is it only available with AP?)
2. Are the "ghost trafic symbols of cars,trucksetc.. ) you see when driving only available with the AP and if so, does it need to be engaged?
3. Can you use the rearview camera during driving like on Model X and S ?
4. What major safety features do you miss if not having AP as an option?

Many thanks for your expert answers . Over here, a Tesla model 3 is still a dream to come but reality of owning one is now real ( I am even tracking the ship that is bringing my car ).

Keep up with the good work !


Sent via my Apple device


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

starjets said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been watching your show since day one and can't wait to see the next one .
> I am a model 3 RH from France, and finally after more than 1000 days of wait, will receive my car in a few weeks from now.


Congratulations, that's very exiting!!



> 1. The meaning of " emergency braking " ( Is it only available with AP?)


Automatic Emergency Braking is a standard safety feature. The wording is somewhat confusing, but I have always maintained that "Autopilot" is free and "Enhanced Autopilot (EAP)" is the option. Regardless of naming convention, the important thing is that you get all of the safety features for free. Here is a screenshot of the configurator explaining it (US pricing shown).












> 2. Are the "ghost trafic symbols of cars,trucksetc.. ) you see when driving only available with the AP and if so, does it need to be engaged?


You will see that no matter what and blind spot detection (albeit not as good as I would like) is also standard and displayed on the screen.



> 3. Can you use the rearview camera during driving like on Model X and S ?


Yes, but you'll lose the map view while its up.



> 4. What major safety features do you miss if not having AP as an option?


Technically as I mentioned above you get all of the safety features for free, so the only thing I will mention is that EAP removes driver strain/fatigue so its inherently more safe.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

starjets said:


> 1. The meaning of " emergency braking " ( Is it only available with AP?)


The safety features of AP are included with or without purchasing EAP
Emergency braking is when the car automatically brakes when a crash is eminent to reduce the risk of injury. 
All AP and EAP features are explained here: https://www.tesla.com/autopilot



starjets said:


> 2. Are the "ghost trafic symbols of cars,trucksetc.. ) you see when driving only available with the AP and if so, does it need to be engaged?


These always are shown



starjets said:


> 3. Can you use the rearview camera during driving like on Model X and S ?


Yes



starjets said:


> 4. What major safety features do you miss if not having AP as an option?


All safety features are the same with or without EAP


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

starjets said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been watching your show since day one and can't wait to see the next one .
> I am a model 3 RH from France, and finally after more than 1000 days of wait, will receive my car in a few weeks from now.
> ...


Got some good answers here so I just want to add...welcome to the forum!


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

@starjets welcome to the forum


----------



## Magnets! (Jan 10, 2019)

Congrats on the pending delivery. I love my car and have no regrets with skipping EAP.


----------



## E.V.Texan (Aug 29, 2018)

Magnets! said:


> Congrats on the pending delivery. I love my car and have no regrets with skipping EAP.


It's a great car. Someday when the $35k version comes out, it will still be a great car. Even with all the so called threats from, Audi, BMW, VW, the driving experience of this car is something they will have to work hard to compete with.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

E.V.Texan said:


> It's a great car. Someday when the $35k version comes out, it will still be a great car. Even with all the so called threats from, Audi, BMW, VW, the driving experience of this car is something they will have to work hard to compete with.


Yes for sure. The only thing these big auto companies have going for them will be faster fill up times and long range and in Audi's case nicer looking interior (although one you are in model 3 you will appreciate minimalism)


----------

